# olympic bow setup



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

syndique said:


> Does anyone have an internet site or reference material detailing the setting up of an olympic style bow
> 
> In advance many thanks


Coincidentally I'm in the process off writing one for my club new archers to fill the hole that exists when they come off their beginners course.

Only a first draft (done yesterday) so bit of "spit and polish" needed.

So warts an'all

Olympic Recurve bow set up

Any feedback on the content welome.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Joe T said:


> Coincidentally I'm in the process off writing one for my club new archers to fill the hole that exists when they come off their beginners course.
> 
> Only a first draft (done yesterday) so bit of "spit and polish" needed.
> 
> ...


Read it a few minutes ago.
Suggest adding note pages, Set-up documention, for future reading.
And what is up with the comment in the rest chapter " No sensible archer would consider using a wrap around rest?" Comment could be taken the wrong way by the neophite who has not yet the opportunity to aquire the thick skin of us seasoned archers!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a service to the archery community. Thanks! 

On the order of picking nits, on the subject of rests, I'd say that some, including Rick McKinney, advocate a slight bend up of the arrow rest.

Now how about a document for compound set up?? Is there a handy one out there?


----------



## wizardofflight (Jul 23, 2010)

Joe T

Thank you! I am just getting back into shooting after a lapse of 15 years or so and this is a great help. I am amazed at how far the equipment has come. My setup is so out of date, Bow is Hoyt GM, Chek-it target sight and Al stabilizer and v-bar, we won't even talk about arrows. I can see that I am going to have to ease back into this slowly, or my wallet is going to implode.

Can't wait to see the final version.

Alan


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

Greg Bouras said:


> Read it a few minutes ago.
> Suggest adding note pages, Set-up documention, for future reading.
> And what is up with the comment in the rest chapter " No sensible archer would consider using a wrap around rest?" Comment could be taken the wrong way by the neophite who has not yet the opportunity to aquire the thick skin of us seasoned archers!


Some good points - thanks



> I'd say that some, including Rick McKinney, advocate a slight bend up of the arrow rest.


Most archery suggestions are opinions and opinions differ, largely comes down to what works for you. Personally I can only see disadvantages in having a rest that slopes up. (down is sort of obvious  )

Pretty much everything I've come across re bow set up is here:
Bow set up reading list


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Joe, great diagrams and pictures and I certainly picked up a few things. I, also, didn't understand the wrap around rest comment though.
Perhaps, a disclaimer of some sort to mention that some of the content is personal opinion?
I liked the mixture and 'what to do and ''why to do it'.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

JoeT, tiller?

We tiller our bows to have 3-5mm of tiller (balance) from equal bolt positions.
Would you go about addressing this by setting them to zero with different limb bolt settings.

Our limbs when put on a riser where the limb bolts are set dead on equal should show a natural tiller of 3-5mm. We do this on purpose, and not a tollerance thing.

Have i read this right?


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

Borderbows said:


> JoeT, tiller?
> 
> We tiller our bows to have 3-5mm of tiller (balance) from equal bolt positions.
> Would you go about addressing this by setting them to zero with different limb bolt settings.
> ...


Suggested tiller between zero and natural tiller for nominal zero tiller limbs. Deliberately tillered limbs only mentioned in passing but covered by above though if manufacturer makes and specifies specific tiller logical to go with that - something else to clarify.



> Perhaps, a disclaimer of some sort to mention that some of the content is personal opinion?


Virtually all archery content is personal opinion. Don't think the reactions would have been the same if I suggested wooden arrows weren't a good idea for Olympic recurve compared with carbon or aluminium - yet in my view no different to the comment about different rest types. Could have been put better though.Ideal solution would be explain why X should be preferred to Y but then you end up with a 70 page document which no archery beginner can be bothered to read.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Joe T said:


> Suggested tiller between zero and natural tiller for nominal zero tiller limbs. Deliberately tillered limbs only mentioned in passing but covered by above though if manufacturer makes and specifies specific tiller logical to go with that - something else to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually all archery content is personal opinion. Don't think the reactions would have been the same if I suggested wooden arrows weren't a good idea for Olympic recurve compared with carbon or aluminium - yet in my view no different to the comment about different rest types. Could have been put better though.Ideal solution would be explain why X should be preferred to Y but then you end up with a 70 page document which no archery beginner can be bothered to read.



Archery HUGE topic... and setting up a bow, about covers a large chunk of it.
no wonder you need more than a few words to try and cover some of it.
Good job, and the more info the better... thats our view.


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

Final (hopefully) draft

Olympic Recurve bow set up


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe T said:


> Final (hopefully) draft
> 
> Olympic Recurve bow set up


Joe,

I think you've put together a very nice guide to transition the beginner to an intermediate level. What I'm most impressed with, considering I've read most of your "physics and archery" stuff on your website, is just how good of a job you did explaining these concepts in a way the masses can understand. I know plenty of engineering types that absolutely could not do something similar. Well done.

Sure there are things that anyone could nit pick, but it boils down to opinion as you've already pointed out. Those things simply can and should be discussed by instructor and student.

Brian


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Joe T said:


> Final (hopefully) draft
> 
> Olympic Recurve bow set up


My machine gives "file is damaged and cannot be repaired" error when attempting to open.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Joe T,
Thanks for your gift to the community!


----------

